# Anton at almost four



## GSD07

I have attempted a stack today. I think the position doesn't do Anton justice, but I thought maybe it would help to learn more about his structure from our experienced forum members. Your input is always very much appreciated!

His front paws are normally parallel, he just didn't want to stay still. Thank you!


----------



## GSD07

and two pics that show his pretty face 

from today:









from a few month ago:


----------



## qbchottu

Impressive head. Gorgeous boy


----------



## n2gsds

He is so handsome! Love the solid blacks!


----------



## PaddyD

Nice stack. Great front. Great head, although his forehead and nose are not parallel. Front is so strong it makes his rear look like it belongs to a different dog, not in balance. Length to height ratio looks too square. East-west in front. Collar hides his withers. Steep slope to rear, while popular, not to my liking. Very masculine.


----------



## Liesje

Um YES PLEASE!! Out of curiosity, how big is he? B/c to me he looks reeeeally nice sized how I like, not too big or too long in the body but NOT lacking in masculinity.


----------



## Kaity

Reminds me of Aron vom Poppitz (vom banach) in Washington . Lovely


----------



## GSD07

Thank you, guys! I can look at him all day  But I do appreciate the honest critique.

Pat, thank you for your input. I didn't even realize that a forehead and muzzle has to be parallel, learnt something here! He is a square boy, I always joke that he has the build and the movement of a cat, not a dog 

Lies, he's no more than 25.5'' and 77lb. Absolutely everyone comments how big he is when he really isn't but he does have the presence  He has a very dense and longish coat with incredible amount of undercoat that is pretty rare with solid blacks.

Kaity, good eye!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## Rei

Wowza! Presence and masculinity indeed, I had no idea he was 25.5" and 77 lbs!! What a HUNK :wub:

Gorgeous masculine head, fantastic feet, nice and tight, excellent secondary sex characteristics of course, impressive bone, love his depth of chest and his overall front... just a balanced, handsome, impressive dog. 

I need more Anton pictures!


----------



## Xeph

Square dog, would like to see more length. Excellent bone. Chest is overdone, head is masculine, but very coarse. Excellent ear set.

Excellent feet.

Ok front, upper arm is short, rear angulation is lacking. Good underline, excellent forechest. Wither is flat leading into an ok topline, croup is short and quite steep.

Pigment looks excellent, eyes could perhaps be a bit darker.


----------



## GSD07

Jackie, thanks so much for such detailed answer! I love how friendly your critique always is!

Karen and Rei, nice to have you chime in! I just realized that I haven't taken his pictures for ages and decided to catch up 

Thank you from Anton, too:


----------



## Xeph

> Jackie, thanks so much for such detailed answer! I love how friendly your critique always is!


Thank you for the compliment  It's something I strive for in critiques. I've always felt they should be informative, but not harsh. Balanced, just as our dogs are supposed to be 

Honesty is good, but there's no point being honest if the delivery is so brutal that a person refuses to absorb it.

I was looking at his picture again, re-evaluating/evaluating more, and I do think that if he had a little more length, his chest and ribcage wouldn't look so cumbersome. Really, his forechest I very much like, but his ribs appear a little blown out (though you mentioned his coat is also very dense, which can also aid in causing that appearance).

Because he doesn't have a ton of rear, set his inner foot slightly farther back. Get his head up a little, and it will take care of the appearance of the flat wither.


----------



## GSD07

Jackie, yes, it does make sense! Thank you for taking the second look, and for the tips. It did seem to me that this deep stack doesn't make him look good, and I didn't realize it's because he doesn't have a lot of rare! I'll try your suggestion. 

Here's a pic were you can see the coat during summer. It's puffier in the winter so it adds a little bit of bulk


----------



## elisabeth_00117

What is his pedigree again? I think you linked it to me once, but I am on a new computer and can't seem to find it.

He is stunning.. no comments on structure other than - WOW! 

Wrap him up and ship him here, I wouldn't mind finding him under my x-mas tree!


----------



## GSD07

Thank you, Elizabeth! I think you have your hands full with beautiful dogs even without Anton  Here's his pedigree: Anton vom Banach - German Shepherd Dog

One more picture, it's inappropriate and I will delete it tomorrow, promise! I just stumbled upon it when looked for the previous picture. It shows how much the coat adds, and also it made me laugh. I remember that track, he did an excellent job


----------



## Liesje

I like the size, the coat, and that he's more square. May not be correct but I like that shape of a dog for the sports I do.


----------



## GSD07

Lies, I like it too! His speed and agility are amazing, he turns on a dime. I just wish he shed less


----------



## Liesje

LOL, I live with Coke so my GSDs just don't compare!


----------



## Josie/Zeus

He is STUNNING!


----------



## Jason L

Very handsome!


----------



## FG167

Woo!!! LOVE him! Love how square and masculine he is! What did he look like as a pup? He is so handsome and I like his shape for the sports that I do as well (same as Lies' lol).


----------



## Liesje

We like 'em square and short-coupled! Neither of my GSD boys turned out that way (especially not Nikon with his extra vertebrae) but I would not have minded.


----------



## GSD07

Thank you! 

Here's Anton 9 weeks:









9 months:


----------



## lhczth

Very masculine male with flat withers, OK topline and length of croup though the latter is rather steep. Good angluation front and rear. He is very deep in the chest and body with rather short legs. His pasterns are a bit straight and he appears to toe out in front. Feet look good. Very strong head, good ear set, would like to see a bit darker eye (tough on the black dogs). He does appear to be a tiny bit chunky.


----------



## lhczth

Just an FYI (now that I have read more of the thread). The GSD is supposed to be longer than they are tall. Square is not correct.


----------



## LaRen616

Oh my goodness! What a gorgeous, gorgeous boy! I think he is PERFECT! :wub:


----------



## carmspack

this dog has a beautiful masculine head , not coarse . The GSD is supposed to be a rectangle , not a square . The proportions are 10 long to 8.5 high , so slightly longer. Measurement for height taken at the highest point of the wither . The measurement for the length, and here is where people make the mistake , is NOT from the back but from the body measured from the prosternum to the point of the buttock - end of pelvis . The length allows for room for the hind foot to go in under the body and propel the dog forward efficiently , and the allow a bit of flex in quick changes of direction, turn arounds. This dog is a little short coupled , could have a little more room after that last rib .
He has a really nice front . 
The front and this may be the poof of his coat seems a little over developed when compared to the muscle in the thigh ? 
Not saying this is the case here , with this handsome dog , but sometimes dogs with rear orthopedic problems over compensate by having the front do more of the work , longer periods of rest on the front , taking pressure off the rear , and then the muscles in the rear loose their mass . I do not think this is the case here , especially after seeing pictures of the dog in other seasons and wet. He could use a little more rear angulation through thigh to hock . His croup is steep. 
Everything else , bone, front-upper arm , coat, secondary sex (obvious male) , feet are good - .

I knew there was something I wanted to add . I just went back to recheck his picture #1. Stacking. You would have had a better stack , shown the dog better, if you had taken that inner leg (under the center of the body) and placed it on the inside of your foot , not the outside . He is a little compressed by drawing that foot in too deep under the body . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSD07

Thank you everyone for participating in my thread! Very special thanks to Lisa and Carmen for very educational comments! Wow, really appreciate your input. 

Now I do see that with improper stack I showed Anton in the wrong light. He's square but not so much square, and he's not overweight but he is deep and wide chested, and I should spend more time on his conditioning, my fault. I will attempt a better stack next weekend but here's a quick pic I just made few minutes ago. Wrong angle and focus point, it's his self-stack, but he appears so much longer without one leg so far underneath!









and another one:


----------



## BritneyP

I apologize for not giving a formal critique, but just wanted to say that you have an absolutely GORGEOUS boy!! :wub: Dogs like him make me sometimes want more than the one East German dog I have, lol!


----------



## PaddyD

GSD07 said:


> Thank you everyone for participating in my thread! Very special thanks to Lisa and Carmen for very educational comments! Wow, really appreciate your input.
> 
> Now I do see that with improper stack I showed Anton in the wrong light. He's square but not so much square, and he's not overweight but he is deep and wide chested, and I should spend more time on his conditioning, my fault. I will attempt a better stack next weekend but here's a quick pic I just made few minutes ago. Wrong angle and focus point, it's his self-stack, but he appears so much longer without one leg so far underneath!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another one:


These pictures are a much better representation of his overall dimensions which are impressive. He has a terrific front and shows much better balance and proportion in these pictures. I just don't like the head, it looks like a non-GSD head. That's just me.


----------



## Kaity

awww snap I knew it!! Whos his dam?


----------



## Xeph

> it looks like a non-GSD head. That's just me.


I feel Anton has a head like an Akita, which is not correct. Handsome masculine head? Yes. Does it make me think GSD (breed type) no. Handsome boy, just not my preference.


----------



## GSD07

Britney, thank you for your nice words! He is my beautiful boy. This thread is for fun and education so all comments are welcome!

Pat, isn't it amazing how an incorrect stacking can distort the whole picture? I am shocked. Because of my lack of knowledge I tried to stack him like a showline dog without realizing that he does not have the angulation. I like Anton's head but again, I am so used to it that some other shepherds often seem to me a bit too refined and also not GSD-like. Just a matter of personal preference, just like Jackie said. I can relate and completely understand.

Here's an example of an akita's head, I chose a random black, just for reference purposes:


----------



## Xeph

My bitch is at the other end of the spectrum....way over refined. A GSD is supposed to have a wedge shaped head, not square. Lots of Euro dogs have gone square, American dogs have gone triangular (Mirada is triangular).

Show line people think she's very pretty, and love her head. Yes, she is pretty.

Doesn't make her head any less incorrect, LOL (please note, I'm talking only about my bitch in this instance).


----------



## carmspack

Here's an example of an akita's head, I chose a random black, just for reference purposes:







[/QUOTE]

from today:







Click this bar to view the full image.










akita #1 Not an akita #2 .
difference even more evident when viewing enlarged picture


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Wow he is handsome!! He looks a little similar to my Tanner.lol.


----------



## istie

The latter pictures are lovely - beautiful dog
The first stacked pic does not do him any favours
For me his eyes could be darker, other than that i think he is lovely


----------



## istie

I actually think it is the way the picture has been taken that distorts his head, in the newer standing photos, his head although turned away from the camera does not look the same as the first head shot


----------



## PaddyD

Xeph said:


> My bitch is at the other end of the spectrum....way over refined. A GSD is supposed to have a wedge shaped head, not square. Lots of Euro dogs have gone square, American dogs have gone triangular (Mirada is triangular).
> 
> Show line people think she's very pretty, and love her head. Yes, she is pretty.
> 
> Doesn't make her head any less incorrect, LOL (please note, I'm talking only about my bitch in this instance).


I have the same situation.
Glad the OP took more photos. Shows off his nice body.


----------



## GSD07

Just a proof of what a bad photographer I am  Sorry, Anton! I think I should stay away from stacks from now on. 

I think if Anton's head were smaller he would look weird.


----------



## Liesje

GSD07 said:


> and another one:


I know these pics are not perfect stacks but I think they show him a bit better overall. This is more like how I envisioned him, and confirms what I like about him


----------



## Xeph

Definitely agreed with Lies. His head is still a bit heavy for me, but the latest picture shows it MUCH better.

And really, a dog doesn't have to be to my taste (or anybody's but the owner) to still be a nice dog.


----------



## PaddyD

Xeph said:


> Definitely agreed with Lies. His head is still a bit heavy for me, but the latest picture shows it MUCH better.
> 
> And really, a dog doesn't have to be to my taste (or anybody's but the owner) to still be a nice dog.


..... and beautiful.
Eyes of the beholder ....
Many people think my dog is beautiful. But to a GSD person with a good eye she has so many flaws ...
That is the 'problem' with having specialized knowledge: you sometimes lose the beauty of the whole by being distracted by some of the parts.


----------



## robinhuerta

VERY NICE DOG!
I could EASILY swoop him up! If his temperament is as solid & nice as he "looks"....gimmie gimmie!
Congrats! Very much my "type" of dog.

...put my name on the list of his fan club...


----------



## msvette2u

In these pics he looks a lot less "square". Can someone see if there's things about the original "critique" that you'd change w/the new pics?


----------



## Xeph

> Can someone see if there's things about the original "critique" that you'd change w/the new pics?


What I said in my original critique won't change, because the dog hasn't changed. What has changed is the presentation of the dog. He looks more balanced, and the faults he has aren't so obvious now.

It's one of the reasons why presentation is important.


----------



## msvette2u

> the faults he has aren't so obvious now.


Ah...so stacking done properly helps lessen the impact of the faults?


----------



## PaddyD

msvette2u said:


> Ah...so stacking done properly helps lessen the impact of the faults?


Stacking 'properly' (JMVHO) levels the playing field. Everyone gets the same shot.


----------



## Xeph

> Stacking 'properly' (JMVHO) levels the playing field. Everyone gets the same shot.


Well, sort of. Stacking properly varies on the dog you've got. I'm not going to stack Strauss the same way I stack Mirada. They're two different dogs, with different virtues and faults.

Stacking a dog properly and accentuating what you've got cannot make faults disappear, but it can minimize them so effectively, that a judge can/will let certain things go, depending on their preferences and competition


----------



## msvette2u

Thank you for the explanations!


----------



## GSD07

I would be thrilled with his temperament even if he looked like a beaver LOL I have been waiting for this kind dog in my life for a long time. Sorry Robin he's a keeper  Love to have you in our exclusive club 

This experience of having Anton 'disassembled' so to speak feels kinda weird to me  I do appreciate and enjoy the analysis, and I realize it's all based on (my not so good) pictures and that he's not a showline. Still remember how a ASL show lady was yelling at me to keep my 'monster' away from her LOL 

It's just it's hard to separate Anton's body from his personality, he's such a perfect package  Thank you everyone for your participation and nice comments!


----------



## PaddyD

Xeph said:


> Well, sort of. Stacking properly varies on the dog you've got. I'm not going to stack Strauss the same way I stack Mirada. They're two different dogs, with different virtues and faults.
> 
> Stacking a dog properly and accentuating what you've got cannot make faults disappear, but it can minimize them so effectively, that a judge can/will let certain things go, depending on their preferences and competition


Well then, you would be stacking each of them 'properly'.
Did I say the same?


----------



## msvette2u

GSD07 said:


> I would be thrilled with his temperament even if he looked like a beaver LOL I have been waiting for this kind dog in my life for a long time. Sorry Robin he's a keeper  Love to have you in our exclusive club
> 
> This experience of having Anton 'disassembled' so to speak feels kinda weird to me  I do appreciate and enjoy the analysis, and I realize it's all based on (my not so good) pictures and that he's not a showline. Still remember how a ASL show lady was yelling at me to keep my 'monster' away from her LOL
> 
> It's just it's hard to separate Anton's body from his personality, he's such a perfect package  Thank you everyone for your participation and nice comments!


He is a beautiful dog  
Hey we have a stray mutt and I think he's handsome - I'll try stacking again some time just for kicks though and then you can swing by and help critique him!


----------



## Xeph

> Did I say the same?


Sort of. I elaborated. "Stacking properly" to most people equates to "two feet aligned next to each other with one rear foot extended" when in actuality, stacking a dog properly equates to much more than that.


----------

